# Skeg Rudder for Jon boat.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Yet another tip from "Bass Fishing 101."

Ever have the stern try to get ahead of the bow when you are fishing down wind? What about the boat wandering all over the place when you are fishing with the trolling motor? Well, here is the cure, a *Skeg Rudder*.
First pic, skeg rudder deployed.

Skeg Rudder in up position.


The rudder blade is made out of 3/16" poly plastic. The brackets are made out of a piece of 4" PVC fence post split diagonally to form 2 pieces of 4X4" angle. The pivot pin is one 5/16" SS bolt with self locking nut.

On my lst boat I mounted my 3hp Johnson off center to port so I could mount a skeg rudder. Actually you can mount a skeg rudder off to one side. NOTE, the rudder is not steerable. It is to aid straight line tracking only. I steered the little 3hp with the rudder down most of the time. Where it really shines is when fishing with the trolling motor.


----------

